# dar y tomar examen



## supercrom

¿Cómo se dice lo siguiente?

El estudiante *dará* su examen final la próxima semana (ser evaluado por escrito).

El profesor *tomará* un examen sorpresa durante la semana.

Gracias de antemano.

*CROM*


----------



## Artrella

cromteaches said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo se dice lo siguiente?
> 
> El estudiante *dará* su examen final la pórxima semana (ser evaluado por escrito).
> 
> El profesor *tomará* un examen sorpresa durante la semana.
> 
> ¿Acaso en el primer caso se usa issue?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> *CROM*





Hola C!!  

1) The student will sit (BrE)/ take (UK-US) his final exam next week.

La segunda... la verdad es que no la sé!!!  Me viene bien tu pregunta...  >>> supongo que será " the teacher will take an exam..." pero no sé cómo le digan al "examen sorpresa"


----------



## dannae00

Hola a todos! soy nueva... quizás the teacher will take an unnexpected exam?


----------



## Artrella

dannae00 said:
			
		

> Hola a todos! soy nueva... quizás the teacher will take an unnexpected exam?




    Bienvenida Dannae00!!!  Podría ser, no? Una corrección  unexpected, con una sóla "n".


----------



## dannae00

Ay! gracias! my grammar is really crap! sorry


----------



## supercrom

Thanks, Art

Not grammar, but spelling, Danae00


----------



## dannae00

cromteaches said:
			
		

> Thanks, Art
> 
> Not grammar, but spelling, Danae00


 
Well yes! my spelling and my grammar as well!! jejeje...


----------



## cuchuflete

cromteaches said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo se dice lo siguiente?
> 
> El estudiante *dará* su examen final la pórxima semana (ser evaluado por escrito).
> 
> El profesor *tomará* un examen sorpresa durante la semana.
> 
> ¿Acaso en el primer caso se usa issue?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> *CROM*



Hola Crom,

In AE usage,
"The student will take his final exam next week." 
and as to the second sentence, do you mean to say that the professor will
cause the students to sit for/take the test, or that he, the teacher, will take it himself?

In either case, 'examen sorpresa' is surpise test or in very typical, colloquial usage, a "pop quiz" or "pop test".  "Pop" as used here means surprise.  Students arrive in the classroom, expecting another normal class, and the quiz or test "Pops up out of nowhere" or arrives unexpectedly.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## supercrom

So, Coochoo,
Do you mean I have to say the teacher "cause the students to take the test"? according to AE.
Maybe "the students take the exam" and "the teacher takes the exam" could convey the meaning of both sentences taking the exam... Perhaps I don't understand this very well...

*CROM*


----------



## AnnaMaria

A student will *take/sit *the exam.
The teacher will *give* the surprise exam to his students.
eg 'He's *giving *us a test next week' ( we get given surprise exams all the time so I know this !)
Unless the teacher will also sit the exam for practice, ie. answer the questions himself, then he will be taking/sitting it aswell.
You could also say 'the students are *having* a test next week.'

hope thishelps


----------



## VenusEnvy

The students will take  a test.
The students will plough through   the final exam. (My favorite way of describing one of my exams!)

The teacher will give  a pop quiz tomorrow.
The teacher will administer  a pop quiz tomorrow.





			
				AnnaMaria said:
			
		

> You could also say 'the students are *having* a test next week.'


I think that using the gerund of "to have" here sounds awkward. But, that's me.
A better option: The students *will have * a test next week.


----------



## cuchuflete

cromteaches said:
			
		

> So, Coochoo,
> Do you mean I have to say the teacher "cause the students to take the test"? according to AE.
> Maybe "the students take the exam" and "the teacher takes the exam" could convey the meaning of both sentences taking the exam... Perhaps I don't understand this very well...
> 
> *CROM*


Hola Crom-
The problem here is "dar".  In Spanish it means, in this particular use, to take or sit for an exam.  In English, it is exactly the opposite.  To dar=give an exam means to cause someone else to take/sit for it.  Thus, a teacher gives the exam to the students, who in turn, take it, or as is commonly said here, 'suffer through it'.   El profe 'da'=presenta el examen *a* los estudiantes.
Ellos 'sufren'=dan  el examen.

abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## Chaucer

cromteaches said:
			
		

> So, Coochoo,
> Do you mean I have to say the teacher "cause the students to take the test"? according to AE.
> Maybe "the students take the exam" and "the teacher takes the exam" could convey the meaning of ... Perhaps I don't understand this very well...
> 
> *CROM*



Could you explain this a bit: *both sentences taking the exam*?, and

Just to become clear: are you saying that the *teacher is taking the exam*? I've read the previous entries and it seems unclear, so that I'm not sure if the opinion is that "tomar" means *to take* or *to give* a test.

Sorry that I'm not understanding this.


----------



## daviesri

I am probably showing my rusty grasp of spanish but I am confused.  I thought "*dar*" was "to give" and that "*tomar*" was "to take".  Taht would make the translations:

El estudiante *dará* su examen final la pórxima semana (ser evaluado por escrito).
The student will give the test next week. 
El profesor *tomará* un examen sorpresa durante la semana.
The professor will take a pop quiz sometime this week. 

I am not questioning anybody's translation because I obviously am wrong with mine, I am just trying to understand how these two words flipped around their translation.  I am sure there is some rule I have totally forgotten. 
'


----------



## te gato

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hola Crom,
> 
> In AE usage,
> "The student will take his final exam next week."
> and as to the second sentence, do you mean to say that the professor will
> cause the students to sit for/take the test, or that he, the teacher, will take it himself?
> 
> In either case, 'examen sorpresa' is surpise test or in very typical, colloquial usage, a "pop quiz" or "pop test". "Pop" as used here means surprise. Students arrive in the classroom, expecting another normal class, and the quiz or test "Pops up out of nowhere" or arrives unexpectedly.
> 
> Un abrazo,
> Cuchu


Hola;
I think that part of the problem is that the word "take " in English has so many meanings... "The student will TAKE" his final exam next week" is correct.
"The student will PARTAKE, HAVE, DO his final exam next week"...
As for "SURPRISE" (not surpise Cuchu) tests, the teacher "gives" the test, teachers do not "take" surprise tests (pop-quiz). Surprise!! you are having, getting, a test today..then they sit back with a smile, watching the confused looks on the students faces!!! A student never knows when a 'examen sorpresa' will occur.
te gato


----------



## Chaucer

te gato said:
			
		

> Hola;
> I think that part of the problem is that the word "take " in English has so many meanings... "The student will TAKE" his final exam next week" is correct.
> "The student will PARTAKE, HAVE, DO his final exam next week"...
> As for "SURPRISE" (not surpise Cuchu) tests, the teacher "gives" the test, teachers do not "take" surprise tests (pop-quiz). Surprise!! you are having, getting, a test today..then they sit back with a smile, watching the confused looks on the students faces!!! A student never knows when a 'examen sorpresa' will occur.
> te gato



What we are asking (and I understand *dar un examen*) is about *tomará* in "el profesor *tomará* un examen sorpresa": is he *taking* a surprise quiz or *giving* a surprise quiz? There is the dissonance of picturing a profesor *taking* a surprise quiz (quite possible if he is a student himself somewhere), while at the same time thinking that *tomar un examen* has somewhere in this thread been pronounced as meaning *"to give an exam"*. I'm not clear. Some help, how about it Cromteaches?


----------



## te gato

Chaucer said:
			
		

> What we are asking (and I understand *dar un examen*) is about *tomará* in "el profesor *tomará* un examen sorpresa": is he *taking* a surprise quiz or *giving* a surprise quiz? There is the dissonance of picturing a profesor *taking* a surprise quiz (quite possible if he is a student himself somewhere), while at the same time thinking that *tomar un examen* has somewhere in this thread been pronounced as meaning *"to give an exam"*. I'm not clear. Some help, how about it Cromteaches?


Hola Chaucer;
Lo siento I did not mean to imply that you did not know the meaning of pop quiz, I was trying to be THOROUGH. I also agree with you, If you translate it, the teacher is "taking" the exam not giving it.
te gato


----------



## supercrom

Well, at least I have something clear:
Mi amigo dará un examen la próxima semana 
= My friend will take an exam / (pop) quiz next week (AE version)..
= My friend will sit an exam next week (BE version).

But I DOn'T know how to say 
El catedrático tomará un examen...
= The professor will take an exam... ? (But TAKE again?)
= The professor will give an exam... ?

I can think about *giving *because is different from *taking*... just in order not to get confused with the verbs...

Thanks for your help.

*CROM*


----------



## cuchuflete

Surprise!  te gato has nailed me for sloppy typing.

Crom,
It's up to you to tell us, preferably en castellano, la intención de "El catedrático tomará un examen..."

Do you mean  (1) He will be examined in writing, and will sit and write answers to questions? or (2) that he will give the examination to his students, and go out for a coffee and cigarette while they sit and suffer and write answers to question?

Once we understand what you meant to say in the original language, the translation should be easy.

abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

Does this qualify?



> Did you mean: volleyball
> 
> WordReference Forums - woolybollups
> ... Did you mean: volleyball** Your search - woolybollup - did not match any
> documents. No pages were found containing "woolybollup". ...
> forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t= - 66k - Cached - Similar pages
> 
> WordReference Forums - Search Results
> ... Replies: 13. Secreto a voces. Views: 127. Posted By el alabamiano. Re: Secreto a
> voces Is that the same guy who wrote Da Woolybollup Code?  ...
> forum.wordreference.com/search.php?do=finduser& - 50k - Cached - Similar pages
> 
> Did you mean to search for: volleyball


----------



## cristóbal

te gato said:
			
		

> then they sit back with a smile, watching the confused looks on the students*'* faces!!!



Sorry, as we're in the mood for correction, I had to add that apostrophe after "students".    It's very important, you know.


----------



## te gato

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Sorry, as we're in the mood for correction, I had to add that apostrophe after "students".   It's very important, you know.


OOOPS!! 
Lo siento...
te gato


----------



## supercrom

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Surprise! te gato has nailed me for sloppy typing.
> 
> Crom,
> It's up to you to tell us, preferably en castellano, la intención de "El catedrático tomará un examen..."
> 
> Do you mean (1) He will be examined in writing, and will sit and write answers to questions? or (2) that he will give the examination to his students, and go out for a coffee and cigarette while they sit and suffer and write answers to question?
> 
> Once we understand what you meant to say in the original language, the translation should be easy.
> 
> abrazos,
> Cuchu


 
Es sólo que ya tengo clara la idea acerca de cómo decir que "los alumnos darán un examen" (...will sit/take an exam) (serán evaluados por escrito), pero me gustaría saber cómo se puede expresar la idea de que "el profesor toma el examen", no que él es evaluado, sino que evalúa a los estudiantes...

Gracias de antemano

*CROM*


----------



## te gato

cromteaches said:
			
		

> Es sólo que ya tengo clara la idea acerca de cómo decir que "los alumnos darán un examen" (...will sit/take an exam) (serán evaluados por escrito), pero me gustaría saber cómo se puede expresar la idea de que "el profesor toma el examen", no que él es evaluado, sino que evalúa a los estudiantes...
> 
> Gracias de antemano
> 
> *CROM*


Hola CROM;
*"el profesor grado el examen"--(*the teacher grades the exam)
Just an idea.
te gato


----------



## gaer

Wow, this is confusing.


----------



## cristóbal

cromteaches said:
			
		

> pero me gustaría saber cómo se puede expresar la idea de que "el profesor toma el examen", *no que él es evaluado, sino que evalúa a los estudiantes...*



Bien.  "The professor will give the exam."  "The professor will evaluate the students with an exam."  "The professor will test the students."

Algo así.


----------



## Eu73

Primero que todo no se dice "El estudiante *dará* su examen final la proxima semana" se dice "El estudiante *tomará* su examen final la proxima semana" y tampoco se dice "El profesor *tomará* un examen sorpresa durante la semana" se dice "El profesor *dará* un examen sorpresa durante la semana". En algunos paises se utiliza al reves, pero esta es la forma correcta. Espero que la aclaración sirva de algo.....
Eu 




			
				cromteaches said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo se dice lo siguiente?
> 
> El estudiante *dará* su examen final la pórxima semana (ser evaluado por escrito).
> 
> El profesor *tomará* un examen sorpresa durante la semana.
> 
> ¿Acaso en el primer caso se usa issue?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> *CROM*


----------



## Raelichu

OK, I'm gonna try to make my point from the Peninsular Spanish perspective, right?

Para empezar, aquí, en España, (gotta say this in Spanish coz otherwise it's even more dizzying) los *estudiantes* (luego sigo con los profesores) no _dan_ exámenes, sino que los _hacen_; si _tiene_ un examen, es que aún no lo ha hecho (como en inglés). Un par de ejemplos:

- Tengo un examen el lunes próximo. (I have an exam next Monday).
- Hice el examen y me fui corriendo a casa. (I did my exam and ran home).

Por cierto, una aclaración/pregunta indirecta: I've been taught mainly British English and, according to my teachers, students don't sit exams, they *sit for* exams... if it's wrong, please tell me.

PROFESORES: los profesores también tienen exámenes (con el mismo sentido que los estudiantes), y una vez están en el aula, los REPARTEN (sorry to use block letters, much easier than the boldface), y luego CUIDAN, VIGILAN o ESTÁN EN (this is less common) un examen y, en cierto modo, también los HACEN (si los han redactado ellos). ¿Cómo se dice esto en inglés? A ver, repartir es DELIVER, eso está claro. But can a teacher "take care" or "watch" an exam? Can s/he "do" it, not in the sense of being tested him/herself? Actually, my lexicon is quite weak in this particular aspect.

AND, PLEASE, CAN WE STOP SPEAKING ABOUT EXAMS? IT'S BEEN LESS THAN A WEEK SINCE I FINISHED MINE AND I'M MORE THAN SICK OF THEM!!!


----------



## supercrom

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Bien. "The professor will give the exam." "The professor will evaluate the students with an exam." "The professor will test the students."
> 
> Algo así.


I think that's clear...



			
				Realichu said:
			
		

> Para empezar, aquí, en España, (gotta say this in Spanish coz otherwise it's even more dizzying) los *estudiantes* (luego sigo con los profesores) no _dan_ exámenes, sino que los _hacen_; si _tiene_ un examen, es que aún no lo ha hecho (como en inglés). Un par de ejemplos:
> 
> - Tengo un examen el lunes próximo. (I have an exam next Monday).
> - Hice el examen y me fui corriendo a casa. (I did my exam and ran home).


El uso en el Perú es el que manifiesto, parece que tanto en la Península hispanohablante como en Panamá el uso es un tanto diferente, pero creo que es válido.



			
				Eu73 said:
			
		

> Primero que todo no se dice "El estudiante *dará* su examen final la proxima semana" se dice "El estudiante *tomará* su examen final la proxima semana" y tampoco se dice "El profesor *tomará* un examen sorpresa durante la semana" se dice "El profesor *dará* un examen sorpresa durante la semana". En algunos países se utiliza al revés, pero ésta es la forma correcta. Espero que la aclaración sirva de algo.....
> Eu


Pienso que los profesores diseñan el examen, si se da el caso (hacer es muy general, al menos en este contexto).

*CROM*


----------



## mylam

Raelichu said:
			
		

> Por cierto, una aclaración/pregunta indirecta: I've been taught mainly British English and, according to my teachers, students don't sit exams, they *sit for* exams... if it's wrong, please tell me.


This is correct. 



			
				Raelichu said:
			
		

> PROFESORES: los profesores también tienen exámenes (con el mismo sentido que los estudiantes), y una vez están en el aula, los REPARTEN (sorry to use block letters, much easier than the boldface), y luego CUIDAN, VIGILAN o ESTÁN EN (this is less common) un examen y, en cierto modo, también los HACEN (si los han redactado ellos). ¿Cómo se dice esto en inglés? A ver, repartir es DELIVER, eso está claro. But can a teacher "take care" or "watch" an exam? Can s/he "do" it, not in the sense of being tested him/herself? Actually, my lexicon is quite weak in this particular aspect.


The professor *gives* (repartir) the exam (to the students), then he *proctors* it (vigilar). "Do" an exam is not used in AE. Redactar es *grade. *

Ojala que te sirva esto!  
Myla


----------



## cristóbal

Se podría decir también por "repartir" que el profesor "*hands out* the exams to the students."


----------



## Artrella

te gato said:
			
		

> Hola CROM;
> *"el profesor grado el examen"--(*the teacher grades the exam)
> Just an idea.
> te gato




Hi te gato, your sentence in Spanish is not correct.  You could say " El profesor* califica * el examen"


----------



## Artrella

Raelichu said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Por cierto, una aclaración/pregunta indirecta: I've been taught mainly British English and, according to my teachers, students don't sit exams, they *sit for* exams... if it's wrong, please tell me.




Definition
*sit * (EXAMINATION)   [Show phonetics]
verb [T] sitting, sat, sat *MAINLY UK * 
to take an examination:
After I've sat my exams, I'm going on holiday.
*AUSTRALIAN ENGLISH * I sat *for* my exams today.

(from Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary)


----------



## te gato

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hi te gato, your sentence in Spanish is not correct. You could say " El profesor* califica *el examen"


Hi Artella;
Thanks for the correction...    Man!!by the time I look up what I want to say, how I want to say it, reverse it....35 other people have responded, and then I forget what I wanted to say!!! BUT THANK YOU FOR THE HELP.
te gato


----------



## gaer

te gato said:
			
		

> Hi Artella;
> Thanks for the correction... Man!!by the time I look up what I want to say, how I want to say it, reverse it....35 other people have responded, and then I forget what I wanted to say!!! BUT THANK YOU FOR THE HELP.
> te gato


 
By the time I look up words and find out what has been SAID, 35 other people have responded. As for replying in Spanish, that's utterly beyond me.


----------



## Snowflake

Raelichu said:
			
		

> OK, I'm gonna try to make my point from the Peninsular Spanish perspective, right?
> 
> Para empezar, aquí, en España, (gotta say this in Spanish coz otherwise it's even more dizzying) los *estudiantes* (luego sigo con los profesores) no _dan_ exámenes, sino que los _hacen_; si _tiene_ un examen, es que aún no lo ha hecho (como en inglés). Un par de ejemplos:
> 
> - Tengo un examen el lunes próximo. (I have an exam next Monday).
> - Hice el examen y me fui corriendo a casa. (I did my exam and ran home).
> 
> Por cierto, una aclaración/pregunta indirecta: I've been taught mainly British English and, according to my teachers, students don't sit exams, they *sit for* exams... if it's wrong, please tell me.
> 
> PROFESORES: los profesores también tienen exámenes (con el mismo sentido que los estudiantes), y una vez están en el aula, los REPARTEN (sorry to use block letters, much easier than the boldface), y luego CUIDAN, VIGILAN o ESTÁN EN (this is less common) un examen y, en cierto modo, también los HACEN (si los han redactado ellos). ¿Cómo se dice esto en inglés? A ver, repartir es DELIVER, eso está claro. But can a teacher "take care" or "watch" an exam? Can s/he "do" it, not in the sense of being tested him/herself? Actually, my lexicon is quite weak in this particular aspect.


 
Hi all

I´d like just to point something. According to my teachers:
- students do exams
- teachers make exams


----------



## Raelichu

See? in the end, things are much more simple than we think!!!


----------



## cristóbal

I can tell you that in the US students don't "do" exams, they "take" them, or they "sit for" them.  But I don't think I've ever "done" an exam in my life. 

But yes, a teacher "writes/makes" an exam


----------



## Raelichu

I know there are several meanings for "do", including the sexual one (I cannot consider that possibility ), but I have heard it several times, especially among my teachers... I'll ask next week one of them about it, if you want, most of them are native.


----------



## cristóbal

hombre, ni siquiera pensaba en la conotación sexual... i'm thinking this is a "other side of the atlantic" difference between 'do' and 'take'.  If I hear "do an exam" I think about a doctor doing an exam on a patient, not a student in class taking an exam.


----------



## cuchuflete

Snowflake said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> I´d like just to point something. According to my teachers:
> - students do exams
> - teachers make exams



Hi Snowflake,

Your teachers have a wonderfully simple view of the world.  Please print this thread and hand it to them, so that they may lose sleep over it!

saludos,
Cuchuflete


----------



## cuchuflete

Crom!  Is it all perfectly clear to you yet?

Please prove that you have grasped these simple  concepts by translating the following into Spanish:

1. Professor Cristóbal will give his students an exam.

2. The brilliant student Crom will take the exam given by the brilliant Professor Cristóbal.

3. The admirable Te gato will grade the exam.

4. One of the teachers will proctor or monitor the students while they take the exam given by the professor.


abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## Neru

Hola. En Inglaterra sí se puede 'do an exam' (y no me refiero a la connotación sexual, claro, jeje) pero también se dicen 'take' y 'sit'.
I think that here a doctor would do an 'examination' rather than an 'exam' on his/her patient.


----------



## cristóbal

Neru said:
			
		

> Hola. En Inglaterra sí se puede 'do an exam' (y no me refiero a la connotación sexual, claro, jeje) pero también se dicen 'take' y 'sit'.
> I think that here a doctor would do an 'examination' rather than an 'exam' on his/her patient.



And you make fun of us for adding the extra "ation" to the end of "transport." Hmmph!


----------



## te gato

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Crom! Is it all perfectly clear to you yet?
> 
> Please prove that you have grasped these simple  concepts by translating the following into Spanish:
> 
> 1. Professor Cristóbal will give his students an exam.
> 
> 2. The brilliant student Crom will take the exam given by the brilliant Professor Cristóbal.
> 
> 3. The admirable Te gato will grade the exam.
> 
> 4. One of the teachers will proctor or monitor the students while they take the exam given by the professor.
> 
> 
> abrazos,
> Cuchu


 
Chchu;
WELL DONE. ....But you forgot one person....

THE PROFOUND PRINCIPAL CUCHUFLETE WILL BE OUTSIDE WITH A COFFEE AND A SMOKE, LAUGHING AT THE REST OF US.


Te gato


----------



## Neru

cristóbal said:
			
		

> And you make fun of us for adding the extra "ation" to the end of "transport." Hmmph!


Hehe, well, as the song goes: you say 'neither' I say 'neither' (..although at least we both write them the same way in that instance  ).


----------



## jacinta

Wow!  Look what I miss while I am away.  What a rollercoaster this thread is!  ¿Y ya está claro este asunto de tomar y dar?  Pensaba que tendría que asistir a un curso de español de nuevo para entenderlo.  En sumo, es lo que entiendo de este hilo:

tomar un examen:  take a test (student)
dar un examen:  give a test (teacher)

A mi entender, dar un examen, en inglés, incluye el hecho que el profesor vijila a los estudiantes mientras toman el examen.  No hay necesidad de usar otra palabra más que dar. 

¿Lo entendí bien?


----------



## Senordineroman

Wow, I am so confused! Es un regionalismo alla en Peru? 

TAKE A TEST (en ingl)
Yo soy estudiante. Vengo a la clase, y el profesor me da unas hojas de papel, que es justamente el examen por cual estudie por horas la noche anterior. Yo "take-o" el test! 

GIVE A TEST (en ingl)

Yo soy profesor. Tengo mis fotocopias de un examen que les voy a dar *a* mis estudiantes. Vengo a la clase, les pregunto a los estudiantes si estan listos para el examen, y se los doy para hacer. 


OK! Sentado todo ello, alguien explicame como se usa "tomar/dar examen" en Peru - por lo menos.


Don't tell me this is something like "ahorita vengo" where the exact opposite meaning is intended!


----------



## Mirlo

Eu73 said:


> Primero que todo no se dice "El estudiante *dará* su examen final la proxima semana" se dice "El estudiante *tomará* su examen final la proxima semana" y tampoco se dice "El profesor *tomará* un examen sorpresa durante la semana" se dice "El profesor *dará* un examen sorpresa durante la semana". En algunos paises se utiliza al reves, pero esta es la forma correcta. Espero que la aclaración sirva de algo.....
> Eu


 


Gracias a Dios que alguien resolvió este laberinto! Estaba tan complicado desde el principio.
El estudiante hará o tomará la prueba final....
El profesor les dará o pondrá un examen sorpresa....


----------



## Empuje taquiónico

Eu73 said:


> Primero que todo no se dice "El estudiante *dará* su examen final la proxima semana" se dice "El estudiante *tomará* su examen final la proxima semana" y tampoco se dice "El profesor *tomará* un examen sorpresa durante la semana" se dice "El profesor *dará* un examen sorpresa durante la semana". En algunos paises se utiliza al reves, pero esta es la forma correcta. Espero que la aclaración sirva de algo.....
> Eu



Voy a retomar este viejo hilo. No creo que sea incorrecto de ninguna de las dos maneras. Acá en Argentina se dice como en Perú: el examen lo 'dan' los alumnos o estudiantes y lo 'toman' los maestros o profesores. 



ChrisCashman said:


> Wow, I am so confused! Es un regionalismo alla en Peru?
> 
> TAKE A TEST (en ingl)
> Yo soy estudiante. Vengo a la clase, y el profesor me da unas hojas de papel, que es justamente el examen por cual estudie por horas la noche anterior. Yo "take-o" el test!
> 
> GIVE A TEST (en ingl)
> 
> Yo soy profesor. Tengo mis fotocopias de un examen que les voy a dar *a* mis estudiantes. Vengo a la clase, les pregunto a los estudiantes si estan listos para el examen, y se los doy para hacer.
> 
> 
> OK! Sentado todo ello, alguien explicame como se usa "tomar/dar examen" en Peru - por lo menos.



In English you focus on the 'beginning' of the exam/quiz/test. It's certainly true that when you start the exam, the teacher 'gives' you the exam (usually a sheet of paper) and the students 'take' it. But what happens at the end of the exam? The roles get reversed. When the student finishes the exam, he/she 'gives' it to the teacher and the teacher 'takes' it. This, I think, is the origin of the use of 'dar' and 'tomar' un examen in some countries.

Cheers,


----------



## PavelR

I think nobody has mentioned that teachers also "administer exams".


----------

